# Wall Hung Toilets



## jonsey (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm trying to maximize floor space in a residential bathroom remodel. I had considered a new toilet with 8" rough-in rather than standard 12". After further review, I can get a wall mounted one and shave 4-5" off my overall distance off the back wall. 

I've never used a wall mounted so I'd like some feedback. The floor is a slab so moving the plumbing is going to be a challenge no matter which option I select. 

Are these things a nightmare or can they be functional?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jonsey said:


> I'm trying to maximize floor space in a residential bathroom remodel. I had considered a new toilet with 8" rough-in rather than standard 12". After further review, I can get a wall mounted one and shave 4-5" off my overall distance off the back wall.
> 
> I've never used a wall mounted so I'd like some feedback. The floor is a slab so moving the plumbing is going to be a challenge no matter which option I select.
> 
> Are these things a nightmare or can they be functional?


Are you talking about a concealed cistern setup?


----------



## jonsey (Sep 19, 2011)

No, I was thinking something like this one.
toilet


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jonsey said:


> No, I was thinking something like this one.
> toilet


I have never put one of them in. I dont see why they wouldn't work. Looks way to commercial for for a residential bathroom. They shouldnt be to hard to put in either. Check out the gerberit concealed cistern setups. They will better suit a residential bathroom and they work very well. Little bit more money though but very nice system. They even do corner mount versions if space is tight.


----------



## jonsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, pretty nice option- Just checked out this slick video of one being installed-
What is the life span of the guts in those things?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

My plumber has been bugging me to sell one of these on one of my jobs.

Kinda cool. Haven't found the right client yet.

In wall tanks.

Beat me too it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jonsey said:


> Thanks, pretty nice option- Just checked out this slick video of one being installed-
> What is the life span of the guts in those things?


Long enough not for you to worry about. They are very good quality components and the majority of the unit can be serviced though the access panel where the flush buttons are. I wouldnt use any other unit when doing a wall mounted system. I'm gonna out one in our basement bathroom when the time comes.

Also beware as there are cheap ass china knock offs of this stuff.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

jonsey said:


> i'm trying to maximize floor space in a residential bathroom remodel. I had considered a new toilet with 8" rough-in rather than standard 12". After further review, i can get a wall mounted one and shave 4-5" off my overall distance off the back wall.
> 
> I've never used a wall mounted so i'd like some feedback. The floor is a slab so moving the plumbing is going to be a challenge no matter which option i select.
> 
> Are these things a nightmare or can they be functional?


i have done a cpl of the, the tank is in between the framed wall. Need good blocking and it better be perfect. Other then it's pretty simply.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

We used wall mounted toilet in our latest renovation project. It was metal stud walls, so I had to install 2x blocking and expand a stud bay bigger than 16" (like 20-1/2" or something odd). The toilet came with a "H" looking steel frame with the in-wall tank that fastened to the wood blocks. The drain was inside the wall. Because the drain had already been set for a floor mount toilet (standard 12") we had to break the slab and move it into the wall.

http://www.totousa.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=1218


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

We're doing a wall hung toilet on my bathroom renovation :thumbsup: So far, so good, the installation of the carrier/tank assembly is quite easy. The Geberit carrier is made in Switzerland, and well made with a wide variety of toilets that can mount to it. Going to mount a Duravit on this one.


----------



## jonsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Rusty, Real nice.
Thanks for the pics- How long did it take to get your hands on the product? If you don't mind me asking can I get a ball park price of what you paid?


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

jonsey said:


> Rusty, Real nice.
> Thanks for the pics- How long did it take to get your hands on the product? If you don't mind me asking can I get a ball park price of what you paid?


jonsey,

It depends on how you buy the package, be reminded that the complete system requires the carrier, toilet, seat and flush actuator. There are complete packages available but I shopped out each item online for a total of about $900.00 shipped to my door. I paid about $320.00 for the carrier, the balance was the other stuff. I just checked and a carrier can be had for about $300 shipped. Note that this includes dual flush as well. The carriers are available for a 2x4 wall, mine is for a 2x6. It's a nice system and in my opinion reasonably priced.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> View attachment 86761


Mud Master,

Yes, I'm quite familiar with the commercial mount systems, but the Geberit carrier offers dual flush, eliminates installing a urinal :thumbsup:


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a few of the different styles of flush actuators available. 

http://www.geberit.us/catalog/catalogs.php?TypeID=2&misc=Style


----------

